# Pristiq (desvenlafaxine) Wyeth



## Angry Me (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone else on this medication?  I've been on it for about 2 months now and while I don't feel the anger or sadness that I was feeling before, I just don't CARE.  Just wanted to get some feedback from others taking it.


----------



## Retired (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Prestiq*

Pristiq is an antidepressant medication just recently released by Wyeth. It is intended as a follow up to Effexor, which will be eligible for generic manufacturers in the near future.

We don't have information on Pristiq at the moment, but I will do some research and get back to you in a few days.

Please return to this thread  in a couple of days.

In the meantime, would you share some information?

Is this the first antidepressant you have ever taken or was it a switch?

What has been your experience with Pristiq so far from the point of view of bothersome adverse effects?

In what Country are you located?

Thank you for bringing Pristiq to our attention.


----------



## Angry Me (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Prestiq*

Prestiq is one of many in a line of anti-depressants I've taken over the last 20 years.  I've always had side effects from everything else so we've made changes and tried combinations and recently thought I could be weaned down or off of my meds.  However, I found out that I will always need something no matter how hard I try.  So because of all of the issues with other drugs I was asked to try Prestiq.  Just an FYI I take Lamictal in addition.

I live in the United States.  The side affects are relatively minor compared to other meds I've been on.  A little sleepy but not serious and seems to be subsiding.  Basically I don't 'feel'.  I'm not angry and I'm not crying because of sadness.  I just feel like I don't care.  Not happy and disinterested in doing things like being social, going to church, cleaning house, going to work.  I do go to work but its very stressful.  I know circumstances (divorce, effects of Katrina, financial stress, bad job) add to the equation but I can't seem to feel happiness.  I get excited about nothing...even for things that would have previously made me happy or excited.  Just wondering if my feelings are being blunted by meds or if I've just learned not to allow myself to feel.


----------



## Retired (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Prestiq*

Thanks for the additional info, and that you are in the U.S. I'll check to see if Wyeth has launched in Canada yet.

Give me a couple of days to do my research.

In the meantime perhaps someone else would comment on the way your feelings are responding.

I gather you were adversely affected by Katrina.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Prestiq*

I've been on Prozac for over a year and I have similar feelings, numbness, lack of reaction to anything, lack of emotion. I don't cry over the things I used to cry over. I don't really laugh or feel happy. I just kind of exist. But it's really better than the overload of emotion I used to feel. I just keep hoping it will level out and I will feel something again.


----------



## Retired (Jun 16, 2008)

I believe this medication is available in the U.S. for the time being and has not been launched in Canada yet.

We are hoping for more information, but in the meantime here is the Wyeth press release:

*02 / 29 / 2008*


*FDA Approves Pristiq for the Treatment of Adult Patients with Major Depressive Disorder*

Madison, N.J., February 29, 2008 ? Wyeth Pharmaceuticals, a division of Wyeth (NYSE:WYE), announced today that the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved *PRISTIQ? (desvenlafaxine),* 
a structurally novel, once-daily serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor (SNRI), to treat adult patients with major depressive disorder (MDD). Wyeth expects to begin shipping PRISTIQ to wholesalers beginning in the second quarter of 2008.

?We are pleased to be able to bring PRISTIQ to patients,? says Bernard Poussot, President and Chief Executive Officer of Wyeth.  ?PRISTIQ is Wyeth?s fourth new drug to receive approval in the last twelve months, demonstrating our ability to achieve success through the rigorous scientific process of discovery and development.  We look forward to working with FDA and other regulatory authorities around the world to continue to bring important new medicines to patients who need them.? 

?PRISTIQ is an important new therapeutic option for patients and clinicians because no single therapy works for all people with major depression,? says Philip Ninan, M.D., Vice President of Wyeth Medical Affairs, Neuroscience.  ?PRISTIQ is approved at a once-daily 50-mg dose that does not require titration, allowing physicians to start their patients at the recommended therapeutic dose. We are encouraged by the tolerability profile seen in clinical studies.?  

FDA approval was subject to several post-marketing commitments, including conducting and submitting data from a new long-term maintenance (relapse prevention) study, a sexual dysfunction study, pediatric studies and a study exploring lower doses. The agency also requested an additional non-clinical toxicity study.

The efficacy of PRISTIQ as a treatment for depression was established in four 8-week, randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled, fixed-dose studies in adult outpatients who met the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM-IV) criteria for MDD.  At the recommended dose of 50 mg, the discontinuation rate due to an adverse experience for PRISTIQ (4.1 percent) was similar to the rate for placebo (3.8 percent). 

Side effects of many antidepressant therapies can cause some patients to stop taking their medication.  The most commonly observed adverse reactions in patients taking PRISTIQ for MDD in short-term, fixed-dose studies (incidence >5 percent and at least twice the rate of placebo in the 50 or 100 mg dose groups) were nausea, dizziness, insomnia, hyperhidrosis, constipation, somnolence (sleepiness), decreased appetite, anxiety, and specific male sexual function disorders. 

*About PRISTIQ*

PRISTIQ delivers the major active metabolite of EFFEXOR XR? (venlafaxine HCl) in its active state without going through the CYP2D6 metabolic pathway.  This could be beneficial when PRISTIQ is 
coadministered with other commonly prescribed medications metabolized through that pathway.  EFFEXOR XR, discovered and developed by Wyeth, was the first SNRI approved by the FDA for MDD and is currently the most widely prescribed antidepressant in the world.

PRISTIQ, also discovered and developed by Wyeth, demonstrates the Company?s significant and continued commitment to developing new therapies in the field of neuroscience.   

*About Major Depressive Disorder *

Major depressive disorder (MDD) is a common mental disorder, affecting about 121 million people worldwide.  In the United States, MDD affects approximately 15 million adults, or 6.7 percent of the U.S. population age 18 and older in a given year.  In fact, depression is among the leading causes of disability and the fourth leading contributor to the global burden of disease.  Further, a research study estimated that the total economic burden of depression was $83.1 billion in 2000, including direct treatment costs and suicide- and work-related costs.

MDD is a serious medical condition that is different from ?feeling blue? and is not something that people just ?get over.?  Criteria for MDD include five or more of the following symptoms that have been present for at least two weeks, and at least one of the symptoms must be either depressed mood or loss of interest or pleasure:  depressed mood; loss of interest or pleasure; changes in appetite or weight; changes in sleeping patterns; psychomotor agitation or retardation; fatigue or low energy; feeling worthless or guilty for no reason; difficulty thinking or concentrating; or thoughts of death or suicide.  Further, people with MDD must experience clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational or other important areas of functioning.  

*Important Treatment Considerations for Antidepressants*

*Suicidality and Antidepressant Drugs*

Antidepressants increased the risk compared to placebo of suicidal thinking and behavior (suicidality) in children, adolescents, and young adults in short-term studies of major depressive disorder (MDD) and other psychiatric disorders. 
Depression and certain other psychiatric disorders are themselves associated with increases in the risk of suicide.  
Patients of all ages who are started on antidepressant therapy should be monitored appropriately and observed closely for clinical worsening, suicidality, or unusual changes in behavior, especially when starting therapy or at times of dose changes.  
PRISTIQ is not approved for use in pediatric patients.   
Important Treatment Considerations for PRISTIQ

PRISTIQ is indicated for the treatment of major depressive disorder in adults.  

*Contraindications*

PRISTIQ is contraindicated in patients with a known hypersensitivity to PRISTIQ or venlafaxine.
PRISTIQ must not be used concomitantly with an MAOI or within 14 days of stopping an MAOI.  Allow 7 days after stopping PRISTIQ before starting an MAOI.

*Warnings and Precautions*

All patients treated with antidepressants should be monitored appropriately and observed closely for clinical worsening, suicidality, and unusual changes in behavior, especially during the first few months of treatment and when changing the dose.  Consider changing the therapeutic regimen, including possibly discontinuing the medication, in patients whose depression is persistently worse or includes symptoms of anxiety, agitation, panic attacks, insomnia, irritability, hostility, aggressiveness, impulsivity, akathisia, hypomania, mania, or suicidality that are severe, abrupt in onset, or were not part of the patient’s presenting symptoms.  Families and caregivers of patients being treated with antidepressants should be alerted about the need to monitor patients.  

Development of a potentially life-threatening serotonin syndrome may occur with SNRIs and SSRIs, including PRISTIQ, particularly with concomitant use of serotonergic drugs, including triptans.  If concomitant use is clinically warranted, careful observation of the patient is advised, particularly during treatment initiation and dose increases. Concomitant use of PRISTIQ with serotonin precursors is not recommended. 
Patients receiving PRISTIQ should have regular monitoring of blood pressure since sustained increases in blood pressure were observed in clinical studies.  Pre-existing hypertension should be controlled before starting PRISTIQ.  Caution should be exercised in treating patients with pre-existing hypertension or other underlying conditions that might be compromised by increases in blood pressure.  Cases of elevated blood pressure requiring immediate treatment have been reported. 
SSRIs and SNRIs, including PRISTIQ, may increase the risk of bleeding events.  Concomitant use of aspirin, NSAIDs, warfarin, and other anticoagulants may add to this risk.

Mydriasis has been reported in association with PRISTIQ; therefore, patients with raised intraocular pressure or those at risk of acute narrow-angle glaucoma (angle-closure glaucoma) should be monitored.

As with all antidepressants, PRISTIQ should be used cautiously in patients with a history or family history of mania or hypomania.

Caution is advised in administering PRISTIQ to patients with cardiovascular, cerebrovascular, or lipid metabolism disorders.  Increases in blood pressure and small increases in heart rate were observed in clinical studies with PRISTIQ. 

Dose-related elevations in fasting serum total cholesterol, LDL (low density lipoprotein) cholesterol, and triglycerides were observed in clinical studies.  Measurement of serum lipids should be considered during PRISTIQ treatment.

Symptoms associated with discontinuation of PRISTIQ have been reported.  Patients should be monitored for symptoms when discontinuing treatment.  A gradual reduction in dose rather than abrupt cessation is recommended whenever possible.

Dosage adjustment (50 mg every other day) is necessary in patients with severe renal impairment or end-stage renal disease (ESRD).  The dose should not be escalated in patients with moderate or severe renal impairment or ESRD.

Products containing desvenlafaxine and products containing venlafaxine should not be used concomitantly with PRISTIQ.

*Adverse Reactions*

The most commonly observed adverse reactions in patients taking PRISTIQ for MDD in short-term fixed-dose premarketing studies (incidence >5% and twice the rate of placebo in the 50- or 100-mg dose groups) were nausea, dizziness, insomnia, hyperhidrosis, constipation, somnolence, decreased appetite, anxiety, and specific male sexual function disorders.

Full prescribing information for PRISTIQ will be available at Pristiq.com.

*Important Treatment Considerations for EFFEXOR XR*

EFFEXOR XR is contraindicated in patients taking monoamine oxidase inhibitors (MAOIs).  

Adult and pediatric patients taking antidepressants can experience worsening of their depression and/or the emergence of suicidality.  All patients should be monitored appropriately and observed closely for clinical worsening and suicidality, especially at the beginning of drug therapy, or at the time of increases or decreases in dose.  Anxiety, agitation, panic attacks, insomnia, irritability, hostility, aggressiveness, impulsivity, akathisia, hypomania, and mania have been reported and may represent precursors to emerging suicidality.  Stopping or modifying therapy should be considered especially when symptoms are severe, abrupt in onset, or not part of presenting symptoms.  

The development of potentially life-threatening serotonin syndrome may occur when EFFEXOR XR is coadministered with other drugs that may affect the serotonergic neurotransmitter systems.  Concomitant use of EFFEXOR XR with MAOIs is contraindicated.  If concomitant use of EFFEXOR XR with an SSRI, SNRI, or a triptan is clinically warranted, careful observation of the patient is advised.  Concomitant use of EFFEXOR XR with tryptophan supplements is not recommended.
Treatment with venlafaxine is associated with sustained increases in blood pressure (BP) in some patients.  Postmarketing cases of elevated BP requiring immediate treatment have been reported.  Pre-existing hypertension should be controlled.  Regular BP monitoring is recommended.

SSRIs and SNRIs, including EFFEXOR XR, may increase the risk of bleeding events.  Concomitant use of aspirin, NSAIDs, warfarin, and other anticoagulants may add to this risk.

Mydriasis has been reported in association with venlafaxine; therefore, patients with raised intraocular pressure or those at risk of acute narrow-angle glaucoma (angle-closure glaucoma) should be monitored.
Abrupt discontinuation or dose reduction has been associated with discontinuation symptoms.  Patients should be counseled on possible discontinuation symptoms and monitored while discontinuing the drug; the dose should be tapered gradually.  

The most common adverse events reported in EFFEXOR XR short-term placebo-controlled MDD, generalized anxiety disorder (GAD), social anxiety disorder (SAD), and/or panic disorder (PD) trials (incidence >10% and >2x that of placebo) were anorexia, asthenia, constipation, dizziness, dry mouth, ejaculation problems, impotence, insomnia, nausea, nervousness, somnolence, and sweating.

For full prescribing information for EFFEXOR XR, please go to EFFEXOR XR: A Depression and Anxiety Disorders Treatment
.

*About Wyeth Pharmaceuticals*

Wyeth Pharmaceuticals, a division of Wyeth, has leading products in the areas of women?s health care, infectious disease, gastrointestinal health, central nervous system, inflammation, transplantation, hemophilia, oncology, vaccines and nutritional products.  

Wyeth is one of the world?s largest research-driven pharmaceutical and health care products companies.  It is a leader in the discovery, development, manufacturing and marketing of pharmaceuticals, vaccines, biotechnology products and non-prescription medicines that improve the quality of life for people worldwide.  The Company?s major divisions include Wyeth Pharmaceuticals, Wyeth Consumer Healthcare and Fort Dodge Animal Health.

The statements in this press release that are not historical facts are forward-looking statements based on current expectations of future events and are subject to risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results to differ materially from those expressed or implied by such statements.  In particular, there can be no assurance that PRISTIQ will be commercially successful in the highly competitive market for antidepressants in the United States, or that PRISTIQ will be approved in the future for other indications (including treatment of vasomotor symptoms associated with menopause) and/or in other countries.  Other risks and uncertainties include the inherent uncertainty of the timing and success of, and expense associated with, research, development, regulatory approval and commercialization of our products and our pipeline products (including future regulatory action regarding our other pending applications for desvenlafaxine for the treatment of major depressive disorder and the treatment of vasomotor symptoms, as to which no assurance can be given); government cost-containment initiatives; restrictions on third-party payments for our products; substantial competition in our industry, including from branded and generic products; data generated on our products; the importance of strong performance from our principal products and our anticipated new product introductions; the highly regulated nature of our business; product liability, intellectual property and other litigation risks and environmental liabilities; uncertainty regarding our intellectual property rights and those of others; difficulties associated with, and regulatory compliance with respect to, manufacturing of our products; risks associated with our strategic relationships; economic conditions including interest and currency exchange rate fluctuations; changes in generally accepted accounting principles; trade buying patterns; the impact of legislation and regulatory compliance; risks and uncertainties associated with global operations and sales; and other risks and uncertainties, including those detailed from time to time in our periodic reports filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission, including our current reports on Form 8-K, quarterly reports on Form 10-Q and annual report on Form 10-K, particularly the discussion under the caption ?Item 1A, RISK FACTORS.?  The forward-looking statements in this press release are qualified by these risk factors.  We assume no obligation to publicly update any forward-looking statements, whether as a result of new information, future developments or otherwise.


----------



## Halo (Jun 16, 2008)

Further information that I was able to obtain was the U.S. monograph and patient information brochures which are attached.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2008)

Angry Me said:
			
		

> I get excited about nothing...even for things that would have previously made me happy or excited. Just wondering if my feelings are being blunted by meds or if I've just learned not to allow myself to feel.



I am inclined to think it could be more of the latter since that is my experience.


----------



## Retired (Jun 16, 2008)

According to the Health Canada database of approved medications, Pristiq (desvenlafaxine) is not listed at this time.

It is possible they may be planning for a Fall launch.

*PS. Updated information on Canadian availability*: See Post # 16 in this thread


----------



## Angry Me (Jun 16, 2008)

Steve, 

Thanks for the follow up.  Prestiq was only recently released here in the U.S.  It had only been available publically for a week when my doctor prescribed it to me.  

Yes I was adversely affected by Katrina.  I really thought I had been really lucky because I didn't lose my house.  However, I lost my job and while I thought it would be a brief loss of income, I had to take a 30% cut in pay and still have not found a job of the caliber that matches my expertise.


Janet, 

I had been on Prozac years ago but I was married at the time and my husband felt like it made me "zombie-like" and affected my sexual appetite as well so I switched to something else.  Just before I went on the Prestiq I went back on Prozac but just for the 10 days prior to my cycle to see if that would eliminate the need for daily medications (for 2 months before that I was medication free but had regressed tremendously especially just prior to my period).  After a couple of months of that experiment we determined that I just have too many stressors in my life to expect to be completely free of medications at any time soon.  And I think I've finally accepted that - its just finding the right med without the awful side effects that allow me to feel happy and not just a lack of sadness and anger.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 17, 2008)

I assume, Angry Me, you have already tried Wellbutrin and Lexapro?


----------



## Angry Me (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, I have.  Wellbutrin made me lose weight (I'm barely within a normal weight range now so not a positive thing in my case) and Lexapro was so long ago I don't even remember the side effects.  They must have been pretty significant though because I recall it being very short term.


----------



## suewatters1 (May 12, 2009)

I was just given 2 weeks worth of Pristiq to try so it must just have gotten approved recently.  I have been reading the literature and I can't find the information about when does a person start to feel it working.  I know most drugs it takes 8 weeks to get the full effect but it gradually start working at a certain point.  I wonder when will I feel the difference with this medication the small improvements?

Sue


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 12, 2009)

With medications like this, some people start to feel the benefits within the first week; more commonly, it will take a few weeks (up to 4-6 weeks) to recognize benefits.

However, that is true for people just starting on SSRI/SNRI medications. If I remember correctly, you have been already taking medications within this family. If so, you can expect noticeable benefits more quickly.


----------



## suewatters1 (May 12, 2009)

Thank You DR Baxter.  I am taking Generic Wellbutrin  Lorazepam Concerta Lyrica  Propanalol.
I think with the Welbutrin is it a Norepinephrine Reuptake Inhibitors?

Thanks Again

Sue


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2009)

Based on a query to the Drug Product Database of Health Canada, Pristiq is now available in Canada, manufactured by Wyeth Canada.

This is taken from the Canadian Pristiq Product monograph:



> It is recommended that *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]PRISTIQ *be taken at approximately the same time each day.​
> 
> *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]PRISTIQ [/FONT]*tablets must be swallowed whole with liquids, and must not be chewed, divided or
> crushed. The medication is contained within a non-absorbable shell designed to release the drug
> ...


 
Medications should not be discontinued before consulting with the prescriber, and instructions for discontinuation should be closely followed to avoid adverse reactions.

Attachment:  version Canadian Product Monograph, Source Health Canada DPD


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 12, 2009)

suewatters1 said:


> I am taking Generic Wellbutrin  Lorazepam Concerta Lyrica  Propanalol. I think with the Welbutrin is it a Norepinephrine Reuptake Inhibitors?



No. Wellbutrin isn't really in the same family as the SSRI or SNRI medications. It appears to directly affect dopamine rather than serotonin or norepinephrine. It is, however, sometimes used to treat depression or to offset some of the side-effects of SSRIs.


Lorazepam (Ativan) is a tranquilizer - benzodiazepine family
Concerta is an ADHD medication
Lyrica is typically used in the treatment of either fibromyalgia or epilepsy
Propanalol is a beta blocker used to treat high blood pressure or other heart and circulatory system issues


----------



## justhere (Jun 25, 2009)

I feel for you! i have been there, though on a different med: cymbalta.  feeling numb in many ways, well, short term may be necessary to stop the emotional overwhelming feelings, but in my opinion, i switched meds because i no longer felt anything! who wants to live like a breathing zombie


----------



## justhere (Jun 30, 2009)

Update I spoke with my doctor about Pristiq, which after reading this forum and confirmed by my dr, it is not so new, it is Effexor minus some components that could cause adverse side effects. I know when I tried Effexor I had spliting godawful headaches!  But for now, my zoloft and lamictal combo, along with therapy and diet management, are what I will continue with


----------



## Retired (Jun 30, 2009)

Not all antidepressant medications work the same way for all people, and by process of elimination, you and your doctor have found what works best for you.

Good luck with your therapy, Justhere!


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 11, 2009)

I have spent the last month withdrawing from Effexor (225 mg daily) by using prozac (20 mg daily) under the supervision of a pchyciatrist.  I was on Effexor for 8 years.  It was getting to the point that I was suicidal, paranoid and extremely anxious while on the Effexor over the last couple of years.  I feel better now.  How long this will last - who knows?  One thing I do know - I would never take any form of venlafaxine, including Pristiq, because of the difficulty of getting off of it.  While it isn't addictive in the same way cocaine is, the withdrawal symptoms are just as brutal.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 11, 2009)

I was on 287.5 mg of Effexor and gradually dropped it to 150 under my Psychiatrists supervision.

The discontinue effects I had were an upset stomach, headache and a bit dizzy upon standing.

Mine seemed to last only until the next dosage drop.  So for about two weeks.

Everyone is different, I had read horror stories about Effexor.  To be honest, my discontinue symptoms were not like most had discribed.

My personal opinion, and I am not a professional at all, is I believe some folks mistaken discontinue effects of medication when it is actually relapse.  (symptoms of the condition returning)

I also had to lower my dosage as I was having many side effects of the high dosage.

What discontinuation symptoms were/are you having?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2009)

crzycadn said:


> I have spent the last month withdrawing from Effexor (225 mg daily) by using prozac (20 mg daily) under the supervision of a pchyciatrist.  I was on Effexor for 8 years.  It was getting to the point that I was suicidal, paranoid and extremely anxious while on the Effexor over the last couple of years.  I feel better now.  How long this will last - who knows?  One thing I do know - I would never take any form of venlafaxine, including Pristiq, because of the difficulty of getting off of it.  While it isn't addictive in the same way cocaine is, the withdrawal symptoms are just as brutal.



To clarify, while I don't dispute your experience with discontinuing Effexor (and I know those symptoms can be troublesome when they do occur), it's a disservice to generalize your experience to others.


How individuals react to starting or stopping SSRIs and SNRIs varies.

Not everyone experiences discontinuation symptoms with Effexor. It's almost impossible at present to predict which individuals will have a problem. 

Even if you did experience discontinuation symptoms with Effexor, you may not necessarily have that problem with Pristique or Cymbalta, or with other SSRIs.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry to Dr. Baxter about the generalization. It was my first post and you are absolutely right. Still, I do feel better and I hope this continues. Sometimes I wonder if I just think too much about how I am feeling rather than just let things happen. it would be nice to go "drug free" for a while and see what happens.

In regard to withdrawal symptoms, I had nausea, extreme fatigue, sensory shocks in my hands and dizziness.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 11, 2009)

crzycadn said:


> .  it would be nice to go "drug free" for a while and see what happens.



I thought of that once 10 years ago.....against my doctors wishes.  Well, I was ok for about a month I think, and back then I was symptom free while on meds, for over three years. 

Needless to say, when the symptoms did come back I felt like someone had tossed me head first into a wall.  

I went into further panic mode and went to the doctors and tried to go back on the same meds, which this time didn't work.   

I am not trying to scare you, but I strongly advise you to heed to what your doctors advise you to do.  They know how to guide us.  They can tell us when it is safe to try to lower the dosages and how to, if it is possable.  They also monitor us more closly during this time to catch the relapse if/when it happens.

These are honestly not decisions we should be making on our own.  Ofcourse, feel free to ask your doctors what they think of it.  But please do not take it upon yourself.

When we are stabilized, sometimes we don't realize just how bad it was before we were stabilized, if that makes sense.

My theroy now is, "if it isn't broke, don't fix it"  If you feel fine now, run with it and enjoy it.



crzycadn said:


> In regard to withdrawal symptoms, I had naseau, extreme fatigue, sensory shocks in my hands and dizziness.



Sounds simular to mine, but I did not have the sensory shocks.  

I get brain zaps, which are like small jolts in my head, but for me, that is a sign of my anxiety acting up usually.


----------



## Andy (Oct 11, 2009)

I got brain zaps when I was on it and more when I discontinued Effexor as well. After going off I had the brain zaps well over a month after.
Effexor actually worked really well for me but my Dr. could not increase the dose any higher so I ended up going off it.


----------



## Retired (Oct 11, 2009)

STP said:
			
		

> Effexor actually worked really well for me but my Dr. could not increase the dose any higher



Out of curiosity, do you recall the maximum dose your doctor did not want to exceed?

You say the medication was working well, but your doctor could not increase the dose...why would the dose have to have been increased?

Was it losing effectiveness to relieve symptoms or were you experiencing unwanted adverse effects?

Was there a satisfactory replacement?


----------



## Andy (Oct 11, 2009)

TSOW said:


> Out of curiosity, do you recall the maximum dose your doctor did not want to exceed?
> 
> You say the medication was working well, but your doctor could not increase the dose...why would the dose have to have been increased?
> 
> ...



Hi TSOW,

I have been on so many medications that I don't always remember the dosage. I want to say three hundred and something point five? I don't know, that might be completely wrong.  

I have problems with meds getting to high and then not working. I do remember it made me lose weight which is one reason I liked it and could have been another reason my Dr. took me off. I am also on other medication so that may have something to do with it as well.

I don't remember if it was losing effectiveness but I do know I was getting brain zaps while I was on it (and coming off) and the weight issue. 

As for satisfactory replacement-still working on that. I have been on almost every anti-depressant minus some of the newer ones. For me it's working on the cocktail of meds to see which ones fit with the other to work well.

:beer2:


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 11, 2009)

NicNak said:


> I thought of that once 10 years ago.....against my doctors wishes.  Well, I was ok for about a month I think, and back then I was symptom free while on meds, for over three years.
> 
> Needless to say, when the symptoms did come back I felt like someone had tossed me head first into a wall.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Thank you for the advice.  I have an appt. with my psych. on Tuesday to discuss drug therapies, and I still would like to go drug free for a month or so just to see what happens.  Watch for my posts.
I am so glad I found this forum of people who really seem to understand these problems.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2009)

STP said:
			
		

> I do know I was getting brain zaps while I was on it (and coming off)



Some of my clients have reported the same for Paxil. My belief is that it has to do partly with the drugs, partly with the short half-life (Effexor has an XR - extended release - version but that doesn't always improve things), and perhaps partly with differences in metabolism (some people may "process" the drugs more quickly than others. I suspect what's happening is that a small percentage of people are actually experiencing discontinuation symptoms while still on the medication.


----------



## Andy (Oct 11, 2009)

That makes sense. They weren't exactly the same as when I was coming off because it was worse coming off obviously. On the med anytime I turned my head quickly I got a zap. I have heard people have trouble with Paxil. Paxil didn't work for me at all nor was it difficult coming off. 

Everyone is definitely different


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2009)

STP said:


> I have heard people have trouble with Paxil. Paxil didn't work for me at all nor was it difficult coming off.



Yes, that's exactly my point. Based on experiences with clients, I'd say that it's the worst for these kinds of side-effects and discontinuation effects and yet I have clients who take Paxil and don't experience anything like that at all.


----------

